# I am lost in navigation. PowerPC G3



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

I got a G3 like the one in the ebay ad. Wanting to set it up for my dad. He uses dialup and nothing but net.
I was playing with is since I know nothing about macs and I cant get back to the main looking screen you usually have.
Instead Im on a screen that looks liek windows 95 sorta with a bunch of icons.
I think I read it is running 9.1
it did have the usual apple welcome screen before i messed with it.
Please help;
Also, will this run any newer software that 9.1
Apple IMAC M5521 Power PC G3








I want this screen back??
thanks.
*
Hey MODS. they isn't advertising.*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Apple-IMAC-M552...|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50#ebayphotohosting


----------

